# حساب الاحداثيات لجوانب الطريق



## الهندسي 80 (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم إخواني الافاضل
اقدم لكم هذا الملف الذي يمكن من حساب احداثيات اي مسافة على يمين او يسار مركز الطريق ،
وما عليك الا ادخال احداثيات المركز والمسافة x المراد حساب الاحداثيات عندها - علما ان الميول الجانبي للطريق في الملف المرفق 2%.
ارجو الاستفادة للجميع.:84:


----------



## elkreem2 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا ياريت توضح لنا مثلا اذا كان الميل 1.5 للجوانب العرضية وماذا نعمل فى اذا تغير الميل حسب الsuper elevation وهل يوثر على حساب الاحداثيات وهل هذه الاحداثيات محسوبة بصورة عمودية على المحور للطريق . وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب.


----------



## حيدرعرب (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس1400 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mostafammy (16 يناير 2010)

الرابط بعد الفتح بيعطى رابط معطوب


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى او اى واحد اشتغل معه


----------



## mohammad mahmood (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## mostafammy (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## abdallahothman (28 مارس 2010)

الرابط يعطي فايل غير معروف حتى ولو فتح عن طريق النت


----------



## emady21 (28 مارس 2010)

:28:


----------



## kanan (28 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر جاري التحميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## laiouni (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## garary (20 أبريل 2010)

بعد فك الضغط عن الملف يعطي فايل غير معروف .


----------



## الهندسي 80 (20 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم جميعا على التواصل
، وللاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من فتح الملف عليهم 
إستعمال برنامج الاكسل إصدار 2007
والسلام عليكم:84:


----------



## mohnd81 (20 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر علي الافاده


----------



## garary (23 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر علي الافاده


----------



## سامر الشبح (23 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششكور


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hany sabry (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخويا الكريم


----------



## هانى سورا (13 يونيو 2010)

والله انا انتم مشكورين جدا


----------



## hany_meselhey (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القيصر الحزين (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله ترليون _خير_


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسف لتاخري*

لقد اعدت تحميل الملف بعد تغيير امتداده حيث كان الملف السابق يعمل على اصدار 2007
:61:


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## sosohoho (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف روعة عاشت ايدك


----------



## odwan (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علاء مشتاق (8 نوفمبر 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس............بارك الله فيك


----------



## khlio kolo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على البرنامج


----------



## صقر العايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## لهون لهونى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## aliahk (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## حماده النجم (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## ماجد عطا (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك 
*جزاك الله كل خير ...*​


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_مشكووووووووووووو وجزاك الله 
_​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## molathm elqudah (20 ديسمبر 2011)

_جــــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــيراً_


----------



## وديع احمد محمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil_topo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Djazakoum allaho khayeraa


----------



## ayman50 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## falehffb (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا كبير


----------



## ahmedalbaz (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز مشكور ممكن نعرف ازاى نغير السلوب لانى عندى السلوب 2.5% وكون شاكر جدااا


----------



## حميد الحمد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## timo0 (1 فبراير 2012)

اريد طريقة حساب الاحداثيات بالمعادلة فى حالة ان يكون معى احداثيات نقطيتين اريد معرفة كيف يتم حساب الاحادثيات الاخرى


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا


بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (21 فبراير 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر*​


----------



## MOTAZ73 (26 فبراير 2012)

الشكر موصول لجهودك وكرمك اخي العزيز


----------



## ROUDS (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
واستأذنك بتوضيح نقطة سأل عنها بعض الأخوة بخصوص الميل وكيفية تعديله 
فمثلا اذا اردنا تغير الميل فى المحطة رقم 601 يسار الطريق من 0.02 الى 0.015 فإننا نختار خانى المنسوب z فيظهر لنا فى الشريط العلوى المعادلة وتكون كالتالى 
fx =D601-0.02*E601
لاحظ ان الميل هنا 0.02 نقوم بتظلليل الميل وتغييرة الى 0.015
فتصبح المعادلة 
fx=D601-0.015*E601 
ويمكن تطبيقها على كافة الملف 

واشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا الملف الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moodelewa (4 مارس 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا *_


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## Al Mohager (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedalbaz (25 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك كنت بدور عالى حاجه زى كده بس ممكن تعرفنى ازاى اغير قيمت الميوال الجانبيه


----------



## المهندس خا (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
​


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## alhazeen_ha (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن انا جربتها ورسمت طريق على الاوتوكاد وسحبت احداثيات سنتر الطريق وادخلتها في البرنامج لكن اعطت نتائج غير المستخرجة من الوتوكاد نفسه ارجو الايضاح علما انني جعلت عرض الطريق 12 متر


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## اكرم قلته (22 أغسطس 2019)

اعتقد ان هذه المعادلة تصلح للطرق المستقيمة فقط . و انما في الاماكن التي بها Horizontal Curve لا تصلح .شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## oatta (12 أكتوبر 2020)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
شكرا على المجهود الكبير لكن لا زال هناك اشكال العمود الخاص بالصلوب slop و كيف يمكن تغيير المعادلة و على اي اساس تتغير من -1.0179 الى 0.463 او 1.


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (21 أكتوبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً باشمهندس


----------

